# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Palabras Magicas para niños...

## charlie veru

Hola...he decidido abrir este hilo por que necesito ayuda y no he encontrado nada parecido en el buscador..tengo una fiesta infantil la semana que viene y quiero inventar una palabra magica que no sea del tipo abracadabra u hocus pocus algo que sea divertido de pronunciar para los niños para que la repitan muchas veces dicen que dos cabezas piensan mejor que una y aqui somos bastantes jejeje...un saludo y gracias de antemano. :Smile1:

----------


## mayico

ok pues empieza tu.

que te haría gracia a ti si fueses un pequeñajo?

quieres algo dificil de pronunciar, facil, pegadizo.

----------


## charlie veru

ummmm...pues si deberia ser algo pegadizo que les hiciera gracia...por ejemplo "guay del paraguay"...no se por decir algo...entre todos hagamos una lista a ver cual sera mas guay un saludo

----------


## AHC

Pues recordando estas cosas me vino a la mente "LAS" palabras magicas del gran Marko.

"Aguli Guli Aguli Guliii"



Buscalo en Youtube y veras lo gracioso que suena !!!!

 :Wink1: 

Saludos
AHC

----------


## davidsGLASS

yo lo escuché en youtube .. que hace la rutina de la bolsa de cambio y el paraguas... la frase es asi ''ESCALAMURSIOSFRITOS '' parece fácil y a la vez complicado, pero mira cómo se enreda la lengua al pronunciar eso, yo lo hago para mis rutinas , y es exquisito.

----------


## Moss

Harry Potter: Wingardium leviosa.

Muy difícil no debe ser, la dice mi hijo de cuatro años. 

No sé que pasa, pero cuando la dice, al naipe que él le hizo un dibujo, siempre aparece arriba después de perderlo.

Yo creo que ese conjuro es mágico de verdad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Magnano

mi padre me lo decía mucho cuando era pequeño, PINAPOTOTOS

saludos!

----------


## Moss

HEY Charlie:

Al final ¿qué?, ¿cúal fué la palabra mágica que usaste?.  

Podías compartirla tronco.


Un saludo.

----------


## PacoAmado

APANYAPANYA,AGORIGORI,TRUJAQUESTRUJA

----------


## charlie veru

Hola...gracias a todos los que intervinieron en el hilo la palabra que utilize al final fue la de Marko " Aguli guli" fue todo muy bien y reitero mis agradecimientos...un saludo

----------


## Maggus

El gran David Kaye (Silly Billy) usa algo así como (escribo para que suene literal): gugueli gugueli 

En mi caso uso "Taratachís Taratachás"  :001 005:

----------


## Jimmy MX

Hola charlie, pues yo no utilizo palabras magicas pero hace poco escuche unas que me gustaron mucho, no son para niños pero espero que comprendas mi idea, bueno son algo asi

Por los pelos de (...repite el publico..) el profesor carmelo (repiten....)
con las manos (repiten.......) nos rascamos el pelo (........repiten)

por los pelos de (.......) el profesor angulo (repiten...)
con las manos(....) nos rascamos el pelo(........)


espero que te sirva.
Saludos

----------


## La magia de Alan

a mi se me ocurrieron algunas:
super cali fragilistico espialidoso  (mary poppins)
paran gari cuti rimi cuaro 
alakazam
fantasmagoria (es mas para halloween)
legedeirmain  ("ligero de manos" en frances)
Alan

----------


## djeid06

Buenas a tod@s! mi frase suele ser:

adabracadabra
hocuspocus
gulli-gulli-gulli...(repetido muchas veces seguidas)

Saludos!

----------


## Akigam

Pues conmigo se ríen mucho con "AbracadabraCacadeCabra"... Primero les choca, pero cuando ven que si, que pueden decirlo, que nadie les reñirá por decir "caca", porque son palabras mágicas, les encanta!!!
A veces me corrigen diciéndome que es "AbracadabraSopadeCabra", pero no, les cuento que cada mago tiene sus palabras mágicas y las que a mi me funcionan son estas...
Y es que a los niños les encanta poder decir "caca" y otras palabrotas !!! ¡qué le vamos a hacer!

----------


## Pulgas

> Y es que a los niños les encanta poder decir "caca" y otras palabrotas !!! ¡qué le vamos a hacer!


La fase escatológica es una más dentro del desarrollo del pequeño. Le encanta. Como recurso me parece correcta su utilización, siempre que no se caiga en la chabacanería y que no se santifique, que no se haga de ella un todo. 
Cuando las alusiones escatológicas pesan en exceso en el espectáculo, tendremos, por una parte, que a los padres (a klos adultos) no les agradará para nada (con lo que podemosperder un cliente); que los niños se lo pasarán en grande, pero no les enriqueceremos, sino que ayudaremos al empobrecimiento de su desarrollo; que faltaremos a una de las características que, para mí, debe reunir todo espectáculo infantil: educar al tiempo que se entretiene.
Así pues, y desde mi punto de vista, ¿escatología?, sí, pero muy medida y en pequeñas dosis.

----------


## Ritxi

> Así pues, y desde mi punto de vista, ¿escatología?, sí, pero muy medida y en pequeñas dosis.


¿Entonces que opinas de la metodología de Silly Billy? Peazo pregunta

----------


## Pulgas

Pues me gusta poco.
Creo que es unrecurso fácil, resultón, pero simplista.
A mí no me llena, no aporta. Embrutece a los peques (si la dosis es elevada) y se olvida de que hay tipos de entretenimiento mucho más educativos y que funcionan igual de bien.
En el caso de los adultos, por tratar de poner un ejemplo, vendría a ser como la moda del destape en lso años 70 (¡qué lejos queda!) en la que toda película esapola que se produjera tenía que incluir (casi a la fuerza) un par de escenas de cama en las que se vieran bragas y un par de pechos. ¿Funcionaba? Muy bien, pero socialmente resultó pobre y se rectificó esa tendencia.
El problema de seguir ese esquema con lospeques es que, como se renuevan constantemente, funciona siempre y puede perdurar en el tiempo (alguien se puede pasar años y años haciendo de la escatología su plato fuerte y triunfará y triunfará. Pero, insisto, a mí no me gusta, se me queda pequeño.

----------


## MagicEudaldeu

Yo utilizo palabras difíciles de pronunciar o tonterias como:
- Chipiturrifo (es un ejemplo sólo).

----------


## magobernal

bueno buscar una palabra mágica es fácil solo hay que ponerse a pensar y buscar primero el tipo de efecto de quieres que cause, por ejemplo si quieres que cause risas pues pon una frase  que suene de ridícula y que sea draciosa (ejemplo guligiliguli).
Si quieres que las palabras mágicas causen emoción, intriga o dramatismo sólo tienes que hacer una frase más seria que rime menos pero que enccaje y cuadre por ejemplo hocus pocus.
también puedes coger una frase que ya exista y variarla en el sentido de alargarla o cambiar palabras por ejemplo hada cadabra pata de cabra.

----------


## Ravenous

Oh dios, el traductor de Google es un bot!



En serio, si no quieres escribir bien, al menos escribe algo que pueda leerse.

----------


## magobernal

upss.. sorry!! :001 07: 
es que estoy probando un nuevo programa llamado NaturallySpeaking que consiste en un programa que trasforma tu vos en letra y aún no funcionan del todo bien,
ya he corregido el otro mensaje es que no me había fijado en las erratas :O15:

----------


## MaGiC*ZeTa

A ver... Lo que sea siempre y cuando sea pegadizo, por ejemplo ''Potatoromotoloto'' Je, esta me ha gustado hata ami, espero haver servido de algo chao1

----------


## subcanaria

DAVIDGLASS: de verdad que te la repiten los crios?? jajajajaja

un abrazo!

----------

